# Urgent: Cat Attack



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry for caps
not fully fledged pidgie, was being attacked by cats,
trying to clean it up

he isn't very active, affraid he's dying

cleaning wound, details to come


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

seems to be only one or two puncture wounds under one wing, cleaning with half and half peroxyde and water, trying to find other possible probs

edit: lots of blood seems to be from a few broken blood feathers


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I only found one puncture wound under the 'armpit', its swelling up quite a bit, and bruised. The bird is able to move his wing away when i stretch it out, but I don't know if anything is broken.


























I cleaned and disinfected the wounds, and have him bundled and resting int he dark while I get some amoxy mixed up. I will give .3ml of a 10% suspension


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... don't see a need to add anything. Looks like you've got it covered at the moment.

Pidgey


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

"Kitty" seems more alert now. Has been drinking a lot and the bleeding has stopped. I'm still waiting for the little guy to poop though. Judging how thirsty s/he is, I can only imagine the appetite...

Forgot to mention earlier: checked inside the beak and things looked good.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB, 



Sounds like you are doing very well with this little one.


I am sure once he is rehydrated, he will be more alert and poised and feeling much better.


Glad to hear he is drinking!


Does this mean he is drinking on his own? Or with finger tips on Beak guidance?



Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

at first I gave a bit of guidance, then when he noticed the water, he drank deep a few times when I hold the water dish up to him.
He can stand on his own, but leans a bit to one side. I'm not sure if its due to the injured side, but we'll see tomorrow I guess...

EDIT: we now have poop! More on the gooey than watery'


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Electolytes...and or rehydration Solution, is always good to do for any Grounded Bird we may get in.


Even just a good pinch of Salt, one of Sugar, and a tiny pinch of Baking Soda, idissolved nto a Glass of luke-warm Water, is pretty good, and will be vastly better for them than plain Water.


Youngsters are used to Water being from their Parent's Crop, being 'warm' in that way...and will usually refuse it if it is not close to body temp.


If you guide his Beak with your finger tips, keeping them on his Beak sides as he Drinks, he might decide you are willing to water and also feed him.


If you can get him 'Nuzzling', feeding will be vastly easier, if he does not know how to self feed yet.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

He's able to self feed and drink, though sometimes he nuzzles a bit when I touch his beak, so I think he may be a recent fledgeling..? . I have a cage set up with a dish of food, and he's doing well.

I'm so relieved, when I first got home, I had a handful of bloody pigeon, luckily it was the dramatic gushing of a few pin feathers and so far nothing too serious... I'll update in the morning!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB,



Yes, looks like a recent fledgling.


Maybe limit him only to the smallest Seeds for now.


'poop' might just be a large glob of Bile...you can smear it across a sheet of White Paper and see - if is like a Jally 'dye' with no fibre, it is Bile.

If it has only a thin pigmented component, and had fibre, it is fecal matter.


As they get rehydrated, old poops and intestinal contents which had been stalled, start clearing out.


A small meal would be best...like say, a rounded Tablespoon worh of Seeds...far as tonight goes...



Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Kitty's feeding himself, drinking, and looking really good today. Standing and flying a bit(perhaps not completely able because of feathers still coming in?)

theres still that bump in the 'armpit' you see in the first set of photos.

poop is much more solid today as well.

I guess its just waiting until he's strong/able to fly and then its release time...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeahhhh...a few weeks of 'R&R' anyway...


Images?

If he has any swelling from bites at the Wing's Joints, maybe best if no flying or flapping is allowed for now...best if any such swelling is allowed to receed first, so as not to strain tissues there.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

The swelling went down by about half. All that is left is the bump and some bruising. Kitty is able to fly pretty well, but I'm keeping her in a cage to rest up. Still eating and drinking, poops are solid and healthy looking.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice work DB!


I can tell in the image they are definitely feeling better.


Being rescued from those cats is not lost on them either!


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, the real kicker being that a group of no less than 4 people stood and watched before I saw what was going on. Not gonna dwell on that though...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...gald you had ambled along when you did.


He's a bright little fellow, glad to be enjoying some Hospitality now, after his adventures and dramas out in the World, where, we must assume, he had a rocky start with his debut.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick update: Kitty is doing well. She's afraid of me and is very lively. She's able to fly well but not too quickly because her feathers are still coming in. There's no more bruising or swelling, and she's eating/drinking like a champ


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Well...gald you had ambled along when you did.
> 
> 
> He's a bright little fellow, glad to be enjoying some Hospitality now, after his adventures and dramas out in the World, where, we must assume, he had a rocky start with his debut.


Well done, DB!!!

I know Kitty will be just fine!!

Sending Love, Hugs and *Healing* thoughts!

Thanks for keeping us updated!!

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB, 


Excellent!


Very glad to hear...

Where's the pictures???


Pictures!!!



Kitty is a 'she'? A little Hen?


Ooooops, and here I had been saying 'he'...


I am so bad at those things...


Lol...



Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll try to get a more candid photo this week when s/he's more relaxed. Kitty is nervous around the camera and doesn't know what to make of it.

I use he and she interchangeably because I have no clue 'what' Kitty is.

EDIT:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh, golly, that is just so sweet...

She is looking really good...happy...contented...even if a little camera-shy.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Its just so funny to see her puff up(either to get cozy or to preen) because her feathering is so sparse. For now anyways.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

update: Kitty's doing well, it looks like he's growing feather 'spats'(feathery legs right down to the 'ankles'). One thing I'm puzzled about is some behaviour:

Tonight Viktor and Kitty were eating seeds off the ground that I scattered while I cleaned another section of the room. I noticed that Kitty was squeaking as she ate. She was able to ingest the seeds, and is acting fine. I'm just confused by the occasional squeaking...? Any insight would be great  thanks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kitty is still a squeaker and hasn't gotten her big bird voice?

Sometimes they will also go through, what sounds like a "croaking" stage before they change for good.

Hope this is the case with Kitty...sounds like it!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

he's silly, only squeaks when eating(or after flying away from cranky Crixus). Not sure why he chooses to squeak only then, but it would be cute to hear the chirping coming along. 

His feathers are coming in nicely and he's already flying better. It will be rewarding to see the little guy off in a week or so


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeahhhh, at that age they will often 'Squeak' when pecking, kinda like they 'squeak' with enthusiasm when being fed, a sort of carry-over I s'pose...

Or they can 'squeak' a single squeak, from a moment of surprise or excitement of any sort.


They can sort of 'Quack' too, or some individuals do...


I hope you can raise a Baby Duck some day.

When you have room, and amenity for a Duck I mean.

They are very vocal, and have a lot of things to say, and, they 'narrate' also.

Very very smart Creatures, too.

And as they grow and develop, they can have powerful voices!!!

Lol...



Well, maybe a couple weeks...( let 'em fatten up and grow some more if you can, for a while...just a little...)


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

a friend of mine had a pet duck, he lived near the country with lots of room(and a lake i think). It had its own dog house, cute stuff.

I just wish I knew how to handle my camera better right now to catch candids of Kitty falling asleep, its too cute....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I understand...

'Kodak' Commercials never had anything over what it is like to have a Pigeon living with you, far as 'precious moment' things.

Shutter delay plays heck though...at least with the digital camera I have.


Compose a wonderful image, press the button, and, while the Shutter thinks about it for a split second, the Pigeon is moving, preening all of a sudden, or already half out of the frame...


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Its the price we pay for not dishing out 100+ on a professional grade camera I guess. My camera is getting old but replacing it isn't high on my priority list.

Strange 'new' behaviour I just witnessed: Kitty is starting to regress it seems. Squeaking at viktor sometimes when they're eating together, flapping wings like a manicac, as though trying to get viktor to feed him.... any insights?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like she is asking Viktor to feed her..!


They can get so wound up, they will ask a "Shoe" to feed them.


They figure, try it, and, if it works, if you get fed, who cares?


They love to be fed.


You can hand feed her you know, with whole Seeds...in a way which is really fun for her, and easy for you...it'll make her day...



If you can softly grasp or softly massage her Beak, from the front, warm 
slightly moist finger tip pads...


You can get her 'Nuzzling' ( Asking to be fed, since your gesture in his 
terms, is one of inviting her to be fed...)


You can feed her whole Seeds, smaller size whole Seeds are best to begin 
with, but regular Pigeon Mix is fine too for one this age, by using your Hand, to imitate closely-enough, the operation and tactile 'feel' of her
Pigeon-Parent's Beak and Throat, from which your youngster was not so long ago, used to 
eating from.



She misses it, and it would do her good to have it again.

The Seeds roll down the trough of your fingers, Hand tilted slightly toward 
her, as seen in this image, Thumb on the top of her Beak...as seen here -






Image was taken as we were headed up to the up-stroke and almost there, 
where, Hand Tilts a little more, for the Seeds to roll into her opening Beak.


This is an easy for them, easy for you, Natural, safe, happy way for them to 
be fed, and, they understand it instantly, participating with enthusiasm.

Might take a few tries to get it together. But, work with it and you will get it.


She will wish to have a natural rythum of moving her Head and Neck somewhat 
up, and down...her Beak opens on the up stroke, and, she swallows on the down 
stroke.

She will know the rythum, so just gently initiate a slight up and down, then 
follow her lead.



It is effecient, and allows you to provide a good sized Meal, in only a 
minute or two.



Lay out a Towel, on a table top, or floor, and feed her there, thus catching any 
fallen Seeds.



This will make her very happy, and, allow her to feel accepted and understood more fully.



At this age, just a few rounds of this now and then really mean a lot to them...and will also encourage self feeding and comfort in the situation, and will not interfere with her still growing independence.


She had been through a lot of difficult things between leaving Mom and Dad, and you finding her.


No harm for some make-up time and special gestures.






Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

She's on the whole quite afraid of me, but if she goes into a 'feed me' mood again, I'll give it a try to help Kitty avoid a smart warning peck or two from Viktor.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

DanceBiscuit said:


> She's on the whole quite afraid of me, but if she goes into a 'feed me' mood again, I'll give it a try to help Kitty avoid a smart warning peck or two from Viktor.




If you can imitate the sound of a Pigeon 'Moooo-ing'...do that, while looking at her, and, see if she approaches.


You could also round her up, set her on a Towel on your Lap as you sit, 'Moo', and gently initiate the invitation to be fed, by softly massaging her Beak from the front...slightly wet fingers will allow a little water to seep into her Beak seams, and, this can help get the idea across.

So have a Cup of tepid Water to the side, for dipping finger tips in.


Just takes a little working out...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's a very cute bird, but I would be careful about letting him with your other two birds. Keeping the bird in quarantine for a month before letting him with the others is a good idea. Even if they absolutely have to be in the same room together, I'd keep them apart for now.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Kitty is a darling!
Glad to hear he/she is doing so well!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Youve done a fantastic job with that bird WELL DONE.


----------

